# My 270 Faceplant...



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I was debating whether to put this video in the slam section or the tips and tricks section...Decided to put this video here since I might get some constructive feedback in this section. I can actually stomp bs 3's now but they aren't very consistent.

anyways, hope everyone has gets a good laugh out of this.... enjoy 

YouTube - 270 Faceplant


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ow..........


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Step one: take off backpack
Step two: create a platform to spin on
Step three: learn how to do steps 1 & 2 here: Snowboard Addiction


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

SA is the best place to get an idea of what to do. i had bs 360's down and then 2 weeks later i totally couldnt land one and it was like that for 3 weeks then i watched their video and the first try after that video i landed a perfect 3. but practice makes perfect unless u try to hard then it makes you worse


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Step one: cut a hole in a box
Step two: put your -- nevermind, just listen to SAddiction.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks SAddiction

i've actually watched those videos already but I confused creating a platform with just carving into the jump. too bad my seasons pretty much over but i'll work on this next season.

as for losing the back pack.. no can do.. i've been riding w/ a backpack for so long, it feels weird without one.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jyuen said:


> as for losing the back pack.. no can do.. i've been riding w/ a backpack for so long, it feels weird without one.


It's throwing off your center of gravity. it will feel weird for the first day or two without a backpack (been there, done that). Then you'll be over it. Now, it feels weird for me to ride _with_ a backpack and I only do it if I'm riding all-day out west and want to carry a bunch of shit with me like extra layers, camera, lunch, etc.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

david_z said:


> It's throwing off your center of gravity. it will feel weird for the first day or two without a backpack (been there, done that). Then you'll be over it. Now, it feels weird for me to ride _with_ a backpack and I only do it if I'm riding all-day out west and want to carry a bunch of shit with me like extra layers, camera, lunch, etc.


will it help if i get a smaller lower profile camelpak? instead of losing it all together? my current backpack is kinda lose fitting. lol if you can't tell, i've grown attached to my backpack. but yeah i'll give no backpack a go too if that's the best bet. especially for park days.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i bet a low-profile camelbak would be less to worry about since it sits much closer to the body


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

that's exactly what i do on my BS 3s. watched the snowboard addiction videos a million times and it still feels unnatural to spin that way. got my FS 3s down though


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i honestly didnt see anything wrong there other than you freaked out half way through the spin and didnt follow the trick around with your head. Probably woulda landed it if you didnt freak out.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

you were winding up too early and falling short mid-air... looks to me like you were spotting the landing too early cutting your head and trunk rotation. somehow, it looks like the right arm was keeping you from doing a full 360 at the 00:10 mark flailing backwards.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

how about this... you are releasing your pre wind WAY to early.. I watched you fall like 15 times and yeah that pre wind is hideous.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

at about 15 seconds you did your wind up and as soon as you left the lip of the jump you counter wound the opposite way stopping your rotation and then whipped your whole body around a 2nd time.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks everyone, this is really helpful. i'll keep all this in mind if i get a chance to go one more time. i'll work on that platform and prewind a little later or release my prewind a little later. also a work on my spotting and probably commit to the trick more. i think i yelled ohh crap before i even got any rotation in so something felt off as soon as i was in the air :S


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

That video was hilarious though... I thank you for the minute of enjoyment.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My favorite part was the audio off the jump... "Uhhh Hi Yuck!!!" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Hahaha... you should see my pre-wind you would shit your pants.... I like.... grip the sides of my jacket and on the lip release like a damn roflcopter.... It sounds stupid and it's a bad description I guess but it looks fucking epix.... You're expecting like... a 720 from how wound I am and a wild 360 appears... I don't take chances with winds.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

jyuen said:


> as for losing the back pack.. no can do.. i've been riding w/ a backpack for so long, it feels weird without one.


Lose the pack. I really don't understand why people at resorts need to carry a camelbak or anything like it.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

extreme hydration issues? I dehydrate really fast, never needed a pack or anything...urrr..... drugs and alcohol?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Lose the pack. I really don't understand why people at resorts need to carry a camelbak or anything like it.


Some might use it as back protection. There are backpacks out there with spin protection built into them.

Camelbaks I completely understand. I have friends that put alcohol in theirs. I would totally use one for water on a bigger mountain. Would rather do that than have to go into the lodge just because I'm thirsty. Carrying snacks in there wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i use a backpack most of the time. its really useful since i usually park at the bottom of the mountain and take the bus up.

Things i put in it:

Extra layers, or layers that ive shed off during the day
second pair of gloves, or if im wearing mittens, ill throw some park gloves in there just in case.
Snacks like nutrition bars and water mix-ins
Tools
Car keys
Board lock


That would be a lot of stuff to put in jacket pockets.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know how to spin backs yet, but, to me, it looks like your doing a 180, then trying to add another 180 in mid air, which is physically impossible. My tip is just to spin as much as u can when u leave the jump and just hold still, don't move an inch till you see the landing then stomp it .


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

hey guys, took everyones advice and rode without my backpack today. struggled a little bit to find my balance at first but once I got used to it, it felt awesome! so much lighter and I had much better control of my board.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't have any advice as i can't do the trick myself haha but all the noises during that video were great.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

jyuen said:


> hey guys, took everyones advice and rode without my backpack today. struggled a little bit to find my balance at first but once I got used to it, it felt awesome! so much lighter and I had much better control of my board.


Imagine that.  lol


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

jyuen said:


> hey guys, took everyones advice and rode without my backpack today. struggled a little bit to find my balance at first but once I got used to it, it felt awesome! so much lighter and I had much better control of my board.


Haha, What got you into wearing a pack in the first place?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

mbesp said:


> Haha, What got you into wearing a pack in the first place?


I like to stay hydrated and I don't like putting water bottles in my pockets.. that throws off my balance even worse than a back pack because my pants are baggy and that stupid bottle swished around too much so i settled for a backpack. plus hydration packs are just really cool!


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Jyuen!
"H-to-the...!"
I wanna get a flying T-rex sticker for my board


----------

